# Trail cam prank



## Cabin Fever

A guy played a practical joke on his brother's trailcam. A few weeks ago they took the memory stick out of his trailcam and added the "Photoshop enhanced" deer in the first picture. It didn't take long for the story and picture of this deer to spread like a wildfire. He was going to let it go on thru the fall, and just keep adding pictures, but he figured heâd better let his brother know that he had been punk'd, as his brother was even telling people that he thought that he'd actually seen this buck standing out in a field. Last week, he added the other pictures to his brotherâs trailcam. Take note of the date line on all of the pictures.


----------



## therunbunch

That's awesome! Hope everyone got a great laugh!


----------



## farmerDale

Stinking awesome. i am home alone right now, and there is nothing like a good chortle when the house is empty!

thank you.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

Priceless!


----------



## sevenmmm

Nice.


----------



## Ardie/WI

We have a neighbor who has a camera out in his woods too.

Several people at the tavern have tossed the idea around to have someone go out there with a deer head on and moon the camera. :happy2:


----------



## OkieDavid

Absolutely hilarious!!!! Love it.


----------



## tinknal

I'm still laughing!


----------



## giraffe_baby

That is funny!!


----------



## tarbe

Wow.....so maybe that Bigfoot on my last chip wasn't real?


----------



## braggscowboy

I love it! Great job!


----------



## pheasantplucker

good one! Thanks for sharing this


----------



## Capt Quirk

Why is it, I always get questioning stares when I burst out laughing? This was funny, but the last few were over the top!


----------



## pheasantplucker

The second to the last one looks like it coulda been taken for real a few weeks ago in Zanesville Ohio...


----------



## Graham

I've just become the strange guy in the corner, laughing to himself. That was priceless.


----------



## vicker

Now, that is funny!


----------



## bee

OHHHH!!! Loved the big grin on the buck in the last pic....!!!!!


----------



## Tad

That is GREAT!!!!


----------



## Farmer Dave

He-He-He-larious!!!!


----------



## allisonhome

LOL. That is crazy!


----------



## ksfarmer

I love it. Always wanted to put on a gorilla costume and run past sons trailcam.


----------



## Homesteader at Heart

Very good! You just gave me a good idea!


----------



## WstTxLady

i dont know how many time i have gotten this same email with the same pics & about a hundred stories


----------



## EasyDay

OMG! Too funny!
I must add that to my bag o' tricks... now, to decide which fella will be my victim! Muahahaha! :hysterical:


----------

